# Excel Euler function



## JoeMidget (Jan 29, 2006)

hey i know the function Ln() - but wat is the function for e^something? hope someone understands what i'm asking...


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Do you mean x to the power of y?

So if the value of cell A1 is 5, you could put the following in B1

=POWER(A1,3)

which will give you 125.

Hope I've understood correctly.


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

I don't think the eulerian number has been programmed into Excel - I think you'll just have to define it in a cell and reference it in the other formulae.

Unless the inverse natural log is equal to =e^x, in which case the formula you want is =EXP(x) (my pure math skills are a little rusty).


----------

